# Alarm question in 2004 F-150, alarm sounds when cold for no reason



## AzLineman (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a 2004 Ford f-150 with what I thought was a stock alarm but have read that there are no "stock" alarms. I have the typical ford keypad for my keychain, when I arm it from the keychain it beeps four times OR beeps once if I wait a couple minutes. I can also arm it from hitting the lock button inside the truck and it beeps three times and then once more a couple minutes later. The alarm will sound if there is a shock or opened from inside without disarming, the horn honks and lights blink. I looked at the main computer thingmagiger and the model was PRO2032AKD and the shock sensor was an AudioVox.
MY PROBLEM- Every once and a while, usually in the winter when it gets cold, my alarm will go off in the middle of the night for NO reason. Lately it is happening a lot more, Last night went of at 3 am and then again at 4 am. It will do it during the summer but more frequently during the winter. What do I replace or look for. RIght now I have unpluged the sensor unit so no it just locks and unlocks from the keychain no ALARM.:upset:
OH YAH I cant seem to get the valet button to work either.


----------



## AzLineman (Nov 30, 2010)

ANYBODY?
So I am going try turning the sensitivity down all the way and see what happens. 
ANY input would be great


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Unplug just the sensor and see if it still goes off.

If not, it might be that the sensor is going bad or is set to high.


----------

